# Not another Strawberry report...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Uintaman was kind enough to organize a trip to strawberry for the last week and finally the day had come. We all met up at 4:30am and headed up the mountain to chase some slotbusters! We got out at first light and headed to the spot, as you can see rapalahunter was excited to get started.










It will turn out that the morning was going to provide us the best action of the day. About everyone caught fish in the morning Repeater was the one with the hot rod and him and bucks and ducks both lost slotbusters right at the boat. Scrambling to get his foot off the net Repeater was in a big fish wonderland and didn't hear bucks and ducks asking him to step off the net. That is all the monster needed and he was gone, would have been a great shot! Funny how the biggest fish take the smallest jigs sometime just bigger than your thumbnail and that monster slammed it. Bucks and Ducks had his chance as well but right at the boat one last head shake shook the hook free and the monster was gone. Here are some shots of some of the fish of the day:













































































































The plan was to stop and have a BBQ on the banks and keep on fishing. Uintaman brought some delicious potato salad and his wife made the most amazing peanut butter bars!




































We found some critters to play with the crawdads were thick and Bucks and Ducks made a new friend:



















I have to share with you two first that happened for me this trip. We were in a cove still fishing and I saw a muskrat surface. I then saw him go under water and the minnow rod took off. Not putting two and two together I set the hook, it was on the muskrat and he was pissed! Luckily he shook the hook but in retrospect I am glad, although it would made for a good photo a line chop would have been in order. I also had another first, I thought we had a double hookup. I hooked into a fish and so did Rapalahunter we were stoked. Until we got the fish to the boat and found out we had both caught the same fish? It took my minnow and Rapalahunters tube jig on the way up!










I got to introduce Uintaman and Repeater to trolling and Uintaman that popgear is harder than it looks him missed about 3 strikes before he hooked up for his first fish of the day, while repeater nailed his first strike both keeper fish a bow and a cut. Thanks again for the trip it was fun and look forward to another one!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are some strange occurrences. Pretty cool that you guys got a "double". Did you thumb wrestle to decide who got credit for the fish? I should hope you didn't have a rock-off, since rapala doesn't do so well with those.  

:wink: 

Glad the trip turned out well. Anyone get skunked? 

Uintaman, you're a stud for sacrificing your spot to a bunch of hoodlums and showing them a good time in the process. I hope you ended up with some yummy pink flesh for it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Those are some strange occurrences. Pretty cool that you guys got a "double". Did you thumb wrestle to decide who got credit for the fish? I should hope you didn't have a rock-off, since rapala doesn't do so well with those.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


No skunkage the pop gear saved unitaman from it! I think repeater took a the fish home there were only a couple bows and keeper cuts. The guys had fun at the dock filling up the "chub bucket" you will have to ask repeater, nortah, rapalahunter, and bucks and ducks about it.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for doing the honors of the report Orvis1. Those were some beauty slot cutts, tons of fun! I can't believe nobody else wanted to play with the crawdads shocker _(O)_ . Also, thanks for the tips tolling pop gear, I'm sure that'll come in handy down the road. I'm telling you this was a great trip, with a great bunch of guys. Thanks again Uintaman.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Those are some strange occurrences. Pretty cool that you guys got a "double". Did you thumb wrestle to decide who got credit for the fish? I should hope you didn't have a rock-off, since rapala doesn't do so well with those.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask that LOAH. If it would not have been for me catching that one small cut on Orivs1's pop gear I would have gotten the skunked label. Everyone else caught several and I only ended up with 1. I'm just glad we were able to get into them. The evening fishing was the slowest that i've seen in a long time, oh well, all in all it was a great trip. I did get skunked during the morning fishing when everyone else was slaying them. I had a blast though watching everyone else catch fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice report !!!! 

Good company, fish and fun !! Good going !!  

Ummm..........got any of that peanut butter bar left over ?? :? :| 

I want that 'Horned Toat' too !!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Nice report !!!!
> 
> Good company, fish and fun !! Good going !!
> 
> ...


And don't forget, they've got to be the sexy bunch of fishermen in the entire forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

It was indeed an awesome trip! We worked hard for our fish but it was rewarding. Thanks again to Uintaman for the GENEROUS time. I'm sure he would have out fished us all if he hadnt had to play tour guide. Here are a few of the pics I took and some of the "chubfest" at the dock. Got a love summer when catching chubs is sometimes more common than trout. :lol:
[attachment=0:205wkkfj]P1010122.JPG[/attachment:205wkkfj]
[attachment=1:205wkkfj]P1010126.JPG[/attachment:205wkkfj]
[attachment=2:205wkkfj]P1010127.JPG[/attachment:205wkkfj]
[attachment=3:205wkkfj]P1010130.JPG[/attachment:205wkkfj]


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Catching and killing those chubs was a blast. We put a pretty good dent in the population at the docks.  This was indeed a fun trip and cant wait to get out there again! 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like a good time had by all. Good looking fish, thanks for sharing the trip.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

nobody mentioned this yet so I'll say it. 
Nice pontoon.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great report!!!! Dang nice fishing "set up" on the pontoon Boat!!!! Dang, I wiah I had never sold my boat    Fishing SUCKS from the shore


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice set up and even a better report. Looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I wiah I had never sold my boat    Fishing SUCKS from the shore


Come buy my boat and solve that problem.


----------

